# Goodbye Bronco ole buddy R.I.P.



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

know this is super corny n all but once a dork, always a dork. Today is the 2nd worst day of my life to this point. 2020 has offered me and my family some definite challenges and opportunities. I'm not one to wallow in difficulty. Instead I choose to look at the blessings that come from adversity when we choose to endure. That said it is important to allow our grief a little breathing room as we push forward. I'm not much of a writer or poet but here goes regardless.

Bronco Elway Atwater:
Oct. 2 2005 - Dec. 21 2020

Bronco,
For the past 15 years n change you've been my #1 homie. Always there to comfort me when I's feeling lonely. 
Pointing Phez, Quail, Sharptail n Devil Chucks setting in my lap chomping treats I made for you of ducks.
Gentle at home yet hardcore afield we have you to thank for our next tasty meal.
Beautiful obedient and full of grace I'll never ever forget those eyes & precious face.
So very many memories fill my soul, devastating? Yes but I know it's time to let you go.

Make sure to plant a big slobbery wet one right upside Davin's grill for me. 
Good Bye ole buddy, for now!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

“The price of a good gundog is a broken heart at the end.” ~ Rudyard Kipling


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its always rough to loose a good dog and friend. /RIP

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. I know the feeling all too well. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Bret said:


> I am sorry for your loss. I know the feeling all too well. Cherish the memories.


+1 horrible to lose your hunting buddy.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Dogs are like children to me. They are most definitely part of the family. Great write up. Dogs truly are man's best friend.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

All dog stories have a sad ending. It sounds like he was an amazing companion and hunter.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tough loss, it never gets easier. GREAT looking dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter (Sep 23, 2018)

Sorry for loss, great pics.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Not super corny at all. I'm not sure what I'll do when my two lapdogs pass.


----------

